# Belts for 824



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

I need to replace the belts on my 824 and the previous owner put Kevlar belts on it. One had quite a deep break in it. The Toro belt spec'ed is a conventional rubber v belt. 
I suppose they don't make all that black dust. Do they grip as well in the cold?

I don't know of any snow thrower that comes with Kevlar but I am far from an expert.
I know Kevlar is suppose to be stronger but on a snow thrower is it really an advantage on a snow thrower?


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

why wouldn't the toro belts grip / work as good as the Kevlar belts, toro belts have been around much longer


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Kevlar works fine on my Ariens. The stock Toro belts are sure to have something in them other than basic rubber.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

the TORO OEM belts are your best bet.


----------



## Pathfinder13 (Feb 28, 2014)

If you want to buy your belts locally I would favor tractor supply over at auto parts store. I would expect that quality of the belts would be better for the constant load. I am on the coast and I get heavy wet snow the strongest, grippiest available is the only one I would consider ;-)

1991 Toro Powershift 824 with impeller mod (running 94 AvGas )


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

Pathfinder13, Thanks. I found my local NAPA carries Utility V-belts in both the 3L and 4L profile. The Napa belts are made by Gates whose quality I won't fret over. I don't believe they are Kevlar as I would assume they would say so, and they don't. I am going to buy some Kevlar back ups on line.

Thanks for suggesting Tractor Supply. It is a bit of ride for me to get to one but good to know.

Where do you get your Av Gas?


----------

